# frozen milk to make cheese?



## rellikmalinois (Jun 19, 2013)

Can I freeze milk and then thaw to make cheese? or is it best to only use fresh?


----------



## Long Last Farm (Jun 24, 2013)

I am a total newbie to making goat cheese, but the several batches of soft cheese I have made so far came from frozen milk, and they came out fine.  I have not made any hard cheeses yet.


----------



## animalmom (Jun 24, 2013)

We often freeze milk for use when the does are not producing as much... like now.  Thaw it in the refrigerator.  I freeze in half gallon plastic freezer containers, so they stack in the freezer, and it take a couple days to thaw in the frig.  It is fine.  We've made chevre and yogurt using frozen milk and the results come out just perfect.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 24, 2013)

Never made cheese with frozen milk.

But, we make the chevre and freeze it all the time.


----------



## danielburns271 (Jun 25, 2013)

Frozen goat's milk is fine for making cheese. For any recipe, you are going to need to heat the milk to a liquid state. When heating, make sure that you stir almost constantly, otherwise the milk will burn. It's helpful to have a thermometer because the recipes will require that you will need to get it to a specific temperature. Hope this helps

I heard that the frozen milk when thawed can be used to make butter in a blender. You might try this one too.


----------



## rellikmalinois (Jun 25, 2013)

thank you everyone!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Aug 25, 2013)

Why do you think that is a bad idea?  Folks have done it successfully so I think it's a GREAT idea!


----------



## babsbag (Dec 1, 2016)

This is an ancient thread but just in case anyone wants to know...you CAN make feta from frozen milk.  I let it thaw in the refrigerator for almost 4 days and then pasteurized it. Normally I would pasteurize before freezing but someone gave me this milk and it was already frozen. No separation at all when it thawed and it set up just fine. I am really excited about this because if I have milk left at the end of the week that hasn't sold I can freeze it and make cheese in the does dry time.


----------



## samhill (Dec 8, 2016)

Thanks for sharing.


----------

